# BLCK Vapour - Molinberry Thread



## Richio (11/5/17)

*The following flavours have been added to our range*
American Bubble Gum (MB)
Big Watermelon (MB)
Blueberry (MB)
Bounty (MB)
Charlie Tobacco (MB)
Cheesecake (MB)
Cocoa Milk (MB)
Cookie Bite (MB)
Creamy Cake (MB)
Creamy Vanilla (MB)
Crunchy Cereal (MB)
*Chocolate Custard (MB) NEW*
Custard (MB)
Dark Blackberry (MB)
Dark French Coffee Blend (MB)
Easy Lemon (MB)
Eden Apple (MB)
Epic Vanilla (MB)
Fizzy Cola (MB)
Freaky Donut (MB)
Fresh Mint (MB)
*Fresh Coffee (MB) NEW*
Funky Pineapple (MB)
Gold Tobacco (MB)
Green Apple (MB)
Green Lime (MB)
Ice Mint (MB)
Juicy Orange (MB)
Latakia Tobacco (MB)
Malibu Pinacolada (MB)
Melty Caramel (MB)
Mexican Cactus (MB)
Milkshake (MB)
Natural Green Tea (MB)
Nectar Peach (MB)
Nut Hazelnut (MB)
Palm Coconut (MB)
Panna Cotta (MB)
Peach Cream (MB)
Peach Tea (MB)
Pink Raspberry (MB)
*Pink Lady (MB) NEW*
Queen Grapes (MB)
Red Cherry (MB)
RY-4 (MB)
Shape Up Pear (MB)
Soft Banana (MB)
*Sharp Blackcurrant (MB) NEW*
Strawberry Milk (MB)
Sweet Liquorice (MB)
Sweet Strawberry (MB)
Tropical Mango (MB)
Twister (MB)
Wild Strawberry (MB)

CLICK HERE FOR MORE AWESOMENESS
Molinberry Reviews

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

Ah, MolinBerry, well played @Richio!

Not many flavour notes to be found at Reddit, etc, but I did some asking around on Discord and am assured that the following are all very good:

Milkshake
Big Watermelon
Soft Banana
Easy Lemon


----------



## Richio (18/5/17)

OP UPDATED


----------



## Morph699 (20/5/17)

Does anyone have any feedback regarding these flavours?

I found this: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...eview-37-flavors-molinshop-add-yours-too.html

@Richio any chance you could get the Pink Lady as it sounds awesome.


----------



## Richio (20/5/17)

Thank you @Morph699 . OP Updated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MysticNectar (20/5/17)

Ordered some will give feedback

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/5/17)

Molin has some awesome flavors!!!


----------



## Morph699 (22/5/17)

nice one. 

@Richio Any idea about that Pink Lady  the flavour not the person


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

OP Updated


----------



## KZOR (4/7/17)

@Richio ..... any plans in the future to increase the MB to 30 or 50ml bottles?


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

Hi @KZOR 
The next size up is 100ml. Unfortunately we are not allowed re-bottle Molinberry locally.


----------



## Morph699 (4/7/17)

@Richio 100ml's or 1L? how much would they be approx?

Thank you for bringing in Pink Lady, it is so much more than I thought. I love it.


----------

